# red foot tortoise eye bubbles? !?



## zyg (Nov 10, 2015)

I found a 13inch 13 pound red foot tortious a few months ago.
He has been eating very well is active unusually friendly and look to be in overall good condition. 
I have noticed that sometimes he gets bubbles in one or both eyes, the amount can vary. No nose or mouth bubbles. His breathing sounds dry and normal. I live in the Caribbean so temperature and humidity should be ideal. The island supports a wild population. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## zyg (Nov 10, 2015)

You can see the small bubbles in the left corner.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 10, 2015)

Eye bubbles are sometimes a sign of de-hydration. Have you soaked him in warm water?
Several of mine have "runny" eyes. 
I think that it may not be uncommon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 10, 2015)

Is that him in the avatar?
What a great find!!
He'd be a couple of hundred dollars here in the states.


----------



## zyg (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes that is him. He really has a great personality never seen one as friendly as him.
And yes I checked around the neighborhood if someone had lost a red foot. 
He has a house for shade and a wadding dish that is always kept clean.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 10, 2015)

I understand that they are now running wild in the Carribean.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Nov 10, 2015)

On vet trips about a year ago, my tortoise would get those eye bubbles. I assumed it was lack of humidity, as we had hot, dry air in the car during the winter.


----------

